# Le bar vaincra !



## mtra (31 Octobre 2001)

trouvons des sujets pour battre macosX !

idee original de zara !


"à l'avenir, je ne posterai plus dans Mac OS X à l'insu de mes camarades de Bar"


----------



## Sir (31 Octobre 2001)

Mickael Jackson est GRAND GENIAL 
son nouvel album tue tous le monde 
comme on dit chez nous dans le 93 connection c'est trop de la balle


----------



## benjamin (31 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Mickael Jackson est GRAND GENIAL 
son nouvel album tue tous le monde 
comme on dit chez nous dans le 93 connection c'est trop de la balle*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est pas un sujet très porteur, ça, Sir


----------



## gjouvenat (31 Octobre 2001)

Arf.. j'aime pas mickael jackson a part ces clips !!!


----------



## alèm (31 Octobre 2001)

_We are the champions, my friends, we'll keep on fighting till the ends_, voilà, pour citer un blaireau aussi nul que michel jacquescon


----------



## mtra (31 Octobre 2001)

tu traite freddy mercury de blaireau???


----------



## alèm (31 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*tu traite freddy mercury de blaireau???*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

à ton avis?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'aime la musique personnellement (je sens que je vais encore créer une baston à  coups de smileys, vous allez voir le Bar va vite être premier   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

franchement, n'attends pas que je te dise, ouais c'est super artistique, demande à Gwenhiver avec quels genres de musiciens je travaille, il en a encore mal aux oreilles   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







à part celà, entre Freddy Mercury et MJ, je préfère le premier, au moins lui assumait son homosexualité (ce qui est pour moi un truc normal   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

(hop, ni vu ni connu, un deuxième sujet de discorde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## mtra (31 Octobre 2001)

haha ok !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



semeur de zizanie !


----------



## alèm (31 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*haha ok !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



semeur de zizanie !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

au choix _*détritus*_ ou _*faux-ennemi juré du Bonze*_


----------



## benjamin (31 Octobre 2001)

pfffffffffff (je peux en mettre plus).

Je suis en train de dl la sp6 d'Omniweb. Connexion par câble : 253 octecs/sec.

Reste 1 heure et 4 minutes.

Vous n'avez pas quelque chose à raconter pendant ce temps ?

Alèm, dis-moi, dans la série des posts inutiles, du genre 'prenez-vous en photo', 'prenez votre bureau en photo', est-ce que vous avez déjà fait 'prenez une capture d'écran de votre bureau mac' ?

Inutile, je sais, mais faut que je m'occupe


----------



## mtra (31 Octobre 2001)

zara je suis ton debiteur je court au dL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 merci merci merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(je parlais de omni)


----------



## benjamin (31 Octobre 2001)

J'ai trahi la grande 'cause du Bar' en postant l'info dans le forum OSX.

Je suis en train de me rattraper en postant à tout va dans le Bar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eh, mtra, si t'arrive à dépasser les 2ko/s (j'en suis à 916o/s avec une pointe à 1,2ko/s), fais-le moi savoir


----------



## mtra (31 Octobre 2001)

pour l'instant 1,2k 200k rest 35 min... bouuu


----------



## mtra (31 Octobre 2001)

pour l'instant 1,2k 200k rest 35 min... bouuu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




haaaa une pointe a 3k !!!!


----------



## alèm (31 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*Alèm, dis-moi, dans la série des posts inutiles, du genre 'prenez-vous en photo', 'prenez votre bureau en photo', est-ce que vous avez déjà fait 'prenez une capture d'écran de votre bureau mac' ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pas depuis que je suis ici et comme ya au moins mille newbies depuis que je suis arrivé (ya  qu'à regarder mon compteur de posts pour se faire une idée du nombre de personnes en plus d'ailleurs vers septembre, c'était un festival   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

lance le post, moi j'ai un bureau d'enfer sous X : *Merci BAAX!!!!!!!*


----------



## benjamin (31 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*pour l'instant 1,2k 200k rest 35 min... bouuu   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




haaaa une pointe a 3k !!!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Depuis que t'es arrivé et que tu la dl, ça n'avance plus   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







J'en suis à 1,5 de 3,4, à 2k/s

Le comble, c'est que j'avais commencé une autre dl mais qu'Omniweb a crashé. J'en ai recommencé une autre sous IE.

[30 octobre 2001 : message édité par zarathoustra]


----------



## mtra (31 Octobre 2001)

moi aussi omni a crashe !! mais je faisais le dl sous ie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'en suis a 1,5M 1,4ko de moyenne
avec des pointes a 4ko (et 5ko pour le record)
il me reste 8 min d'apres IE ....


----------



## mtra (31 Octobre 2001)

ouais je fais un monologue "mais c'est pour la bonne cause"
tout ca pour dire que j'ai finis a 12Ko c'est jour de fete !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je test le Bebe


----------



## benjamin (31 Octobre 2001)

*J'ai finiiiii*

Je post un nouveau sujet sur le forum OSX car ce n'est pas une sneaky peek, mais une 'spooky peek'...avec une icône orange en forme de citrouille.

Omniweb spécial Halloween !!


----------



## mtra (31 Octobre 2001)

trop fort  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !! tu as vus la rapidite?? je suis meduse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




par contre thebig va pas etre content


----------



## macinside (31 Octobre 2001)

je me lance dans la bataille  : http://forums.macg.co/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=25&t=000431


----------



## Sir (31 Octobre 2001)




----------



## mtra (31 Octobre 2001)

ca c'est de la contribution merci macgregor


----------



## Sir (31 Octobre 2001)

SirMacGregor


----------



## mtra (31 Octobre 2001)

Oups pardon macgregor


----------



## Sir (31 Octobre 2001)

Merci Ra


----------



## alèm (31 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*SirMacGregor    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ou Sirmacginette ou ginette ou siremespompes ou slipman ou enprisethernet enfin ya pas de mal mtra


----------



## mtra (31 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Merci Ra    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
vus que mon speudo est court je pensait pas que tu pourrais le reduire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



comme koi....


----------



## Sir (31 Octobre 2001)




----------



## alèm (31 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Rigolez pas, un jour ce mec sera accroc à Macgé avec 90% de posts comme celui-ci! si! si!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[30 octobre 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## mtra (31 Octobre 2001)

et toi en repondant a ses posts


----------



## alèm (31 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*et toi en repondant a ses posts   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et toi aux miens???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je serais de loin le premeir accro à macg alors


----------



## benjamin (31 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

et toi aux miens???    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je serais de loin le premeir accro à macg alors    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

La botte secrète d'Alèm, de toute façon, ce sont les 'Civilités'. Il enchaîne les post là dessus


----------



## alèm (31 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*

La botte secrète d'Alèm, de toute façon, ce sont les 'Civilités'. Il enchaîne les post là dessus   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

traitre que tu es zarathoustra, je vais bientot rire du grand rire salvateur, moi qui croyait avoir trouvé en ce lieu digne successeur au poste de civilisateur   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon, vous n'avez pas connu celà, mais certains ont bati leur réputation sur un roman, d'autres sur  les encodages texte, d'autres encore sur les fautes de français (en plus c'est un belge), macinside sur des posts de 2 lignes, enfin, voilà   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  (enfin, vouloir accéder comme le revendiquaient greg et sirginette accéder aux étoiles en collant des smileys et des arfs partout, c'est chiant, mais ils se sont calmés)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




même si vous n'avez rien à dire (relisez ce post) dites longuement, on aura pas l'impression d'être venu pour rien


----------



## mtra (31 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

et toi aux miens???    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je serais de loin le premeir accro à macg alors    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

fourbe tu essayes de m'entrainer avec toi vers l'accro mais je suis pas de ce genre monsieur !


----------



## alèm (31 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*

fourbe tu essayes de m'entrainer avec toi vers l'accro mais je suis pas de ce genre monsieur !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tiens, j'aurais cru allez stp, il me reste que 260 posts environ!!


----------



## benjamin (31 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
traitre que tu es zarathoustra, je vais bientot rire du grand rire salvateur, moi qui croyait avoir trouvé en ce lieu digne successeur au poste de civilisateur    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Désolé pour cette extrapolation, alèm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais j'avais bien lu ceci :

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> *pas depuis que je suis ici et comme ya au moins mille newbies depuis que je suis arrivé (ya qu'à regarder mon compteur de posts pour se faire une idée du nombre de personnes en plus d'ailleurs vers septembre, c'était un festival)* <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'avoue cependant que ta 'botte secrète' est la plus noble de toutes. Mieux qu'un alignement de trois smileys, en tout cas


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (31 Octobre 2001)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
quote:
Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:










------------------------------------------------------------
 Rigolez pas, un jour ce mec sera accroc à Macgé avec 90% de posts comme celui-ci! si! si!      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[30 octobre 2001 : message édité par alèm]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>




**** Merveilleux  Alem ! j'en ai encore les larmes de rire hi hi hi@ ****





[31 octobre 2001 : message édité par Oups]


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (31 Octobre 2001)

28 messages


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (31 Octobre 2001)

+1...


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (31 Octobre 2001)

reussirais-je


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (31 Octobre 2001)

à


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (31 Octobre 2001)

rattraper Alem ainsi??


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (31 Octobre 2001)

Je ne suis malheureusement


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (31 Octobre 2001)

qu'un membre junior


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (31 Octobre 2001)

mais je suis pourtant accro à MacG (mais pas officiellement contrairement à l'autre!!)


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (31 Octobre 2001)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2001)

quote:

Posté à l'origine par alèm:
quote:
Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:










------------------------------------------------------------
Rigolez pas, un jour ce mec sera accroc à Macgé avec 90% de posts comme celui-ci! si! si!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[30 octobre 2001 : message édité par alèm]
-------------------------------------------------------------



**** Merveilleux Alem ! j'en ai encore les larmes de rire hi hi hi@ ****


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Octobre 2001)

Comme je n'aime pas poster inutile ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), j'apporte ma modeste contribution en vous souhaitant à toutes et à tous, une merveilleuse journée, pleine de soleil et de rires, d'humour et de franches rigolades, de paix et de sérénité.....
Peace & Love Brothers....
thebig


----------



## gjouvenat (31 Octobre 2001)

On va se calmer un peu quand meme yan...

à ces jeunes !!! Ces newbies !!!


----------



## mtra (31 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

tiens, j'aurais cru&#8230; allez stp, il me reste que 260 posts environ!!     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

haha NON monsieur


----------



## benjamin (31 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*

haha NON monsieur   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Par contre, mtra, on en est à peu près au même niveau, nous deux.
Faut qu'on s'entraide.


----------



## alèm (31 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*

haha NON monsieur   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ben si, la preuve


----------



## mtra (31 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*

Par contre, mtra, on en est à peu près au même niveau, nous deux.
Faut qu'on s'entraide.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

depuis la sp6 je suis ton debiteur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 demande moi tout ce que tu veux


----------



## mtra (31 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

ben si, la preuve    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

QUE NENNI !


----------



## alèm (31 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*

QUE NENNI !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ben si pourtant


----------



## archeos (1 Novembre 2001)

Et moi qui croyais que c'était une légende ces trucs à propos de surdité et d'onanisme


----------



## Sir (1 Novembre 2001)

Excuses moi d'etre un inculte mais qu'est ce que ca veux dire Onanisme?
Oui,c'est vrai j'avais oublié c'est une personnage biblique celui qui recherche solitaire du plaisir sexuel


----------



## archeos (1 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Excuses moi d'etre un inculte mais qu'est ce que ca veux dire Onanisme?
Oui,c'est vrai j'avais oublié c'est une personnage biblique celui qui recherche solitaire du plaisir sexuel*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et c'étaaiit le post du mois ! celui qui fait un calibre de  25mots+ ! Il était temps, demain c'est le mois de novembre


----------



## alèm (1 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Excuses moi d'etre un inculte mais qu'est ce que ca veux dire Onanisme?
Oui,c'est vrai j'avais oublié c'est une personnage biblique celui qui recherche solitaire du plaisir sexuel*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

onanisme? ben c'est un peu ta manière de poster!!


----------



## Sir (1 Novembre 2001)

Oui mais son histoire d'Onan n'est pas terrible Le terme d'Onanisme vient à tort du personnage biblique d'Onan. Fils de Juda, il a été enjoint par celui-ci de rendre enceinte la femme de son frËre décédé.  Onan, sachant que cette postérité ne serait pas à lui, se souillait à terre lorsquíil allait vers la femme de son frère, afin de ne pas donner de postérité à son frére . Les conséquences en ont été fatales : la prétendue masturbation, ou plutôt le coût interrompu déplut à l'Eternel qui fit mourir Onan.
J'aimerais pas mourir comme cela


----------



## mtra (1 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

ben si pourtant    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

meme po mal


----------



## alèm (1 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*

meme po mal   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu va voir


----------



## mtra (1 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

tu va voir    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Prend CA !!


----------



## alèm (1 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*
Prend CA !!




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bienvenue au Club mtra, je sens que toi et moi allons nous régaler


----------



## mtra (1 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
bienvenue au Club mtra, je sens que toi et moi allons nous régaler    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>









on vas couler le forum la


----------



## alèm (1 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*









on vas couler le forum la   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

t'en as bcp comme cela???


----------



## benjamin (1 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

t'en as bcp comme cela???    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Autant qu'il y a de races différentes dans warIII


----------



## mtra (1 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*

Autant qu'il y a de races différentes dans warIII    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

fo frere


----------



## alèm (1 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*

fo frere   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est vrai ça mais j'étais déjà en train de récupérer les gifs sur le site


----------



## benjamin (1 Novembre 2001)

Je ne vais pas en rajouter, maintenant que nous nous sommes tous auto grillés, mais faut admettre qu'elles sont belles.

Allez, une petite dernière pour la route


----------



## alèm (1 Novembre 2001)

tiens, ça m'a mis en forme


----------



## benjamin (1 Novembre 2001)

Tu n'as aucune chance face à mon armée d'impitoyables guerriers expérimentés.
Ils ont connus tous les champs de bataille, ont vaincu tous les ennemis, et surmonté tous les obstacles.

C'est quand la situation semble désespérée, l'armistice inévitable, que l'État Major de notre _glorieux pays_ fait appel à eux.

Voici nos troupes d'élites. Voici ces valeureux guerriers qui avec un doigt sont capables de contrer tous les kameameaaaaaaaaaa !!!!! ©® de Sangoku.






Ouais, bon, enfin, bof, quoi...


----------



## mtra (1 Novembre 2001)

je me fais vieux pour tous ca...


----------



## benjamin (1 Novembre 2001)

M...
Tu t'es débarrassé de mon armée grâce à un nouveau post qui attéri sur une nouvelle page et fait passer tous mes combattants à la trappe.

Fourbe, j'aurai ta peau


----------



## mtra (1 Novembre 2001)

les smiley c ring ! maintenant c les pokemons


----------



## benjamin (1 Novembre 2001)

Ne me parle pas des Poketrucs, s'il te plaît  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je me suis tapé le test de 'Pokemon Stadium 2' sur Nintendo64 et je n'en dors plus la nuit.

Remarque, j'ai aussi eu le droit à des jeux sur GameCube, alors je ne vais pas me plaindre, non plus


----------



## alèm (1 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*M...
Tu t'es débarrassé de mon armée grâce à un nouveau post qui attéri sur une nouvelle page et fait passer tous mes combattants à la trappe.

Fourbe, j'aurai ta peau   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je n'en ai déjà plus


----------



## mtra (1 Novembre 2001)

Haha zara tu peux pas m'atteindre car je decolle sur mon


----------



## benjamin (1 Novembre 2001)

j'ai vraiment l'impression que tu me regardes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Enlève-moi ce truc horrible


----------



## mtra (1 Novembre 2001)

Hey regarder j'ai un gif du nouvel Imac


----------



## benjamin (1 Novembre 2001)

Quand Zarathoustra s'énerve, il ne devient pas vert (pas comme d'autres...), mais subit de très légères transformations


----------



## mtra (1 Novembre 2001)

bon attention la ca devient hardcore


----------



## macinside (1 Novembre 2001)

j'ai pas peur c'est halloween aujourd'hui


----------



## alèm (1 Novembre 2001)

moi ça me fait cet effet là, les télétubbies


----------



## mtra (1 Novembre 2001)

mtra zara et alem font les cons avec leurs gif animé


----------



## mtra (1 Novembre 2001)

et mettent le feu au forum macG  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

*LE BAR VAINCRA*


----------



## benjamin (1 Novembre 2001)

Moi, je vous dis :






...pour quelques minutes. Faut bien s'alimenter et communiquer un peu avec le monde réel quelques minutes, non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




See u soon


----------



## benjamin (1 Novembre 2001)

Juste un truc, les dernières stats :
Avant-hier : 1686
Hier : 1654
Ce soir : 1287

Le Bar totalise actuellement 9914 posts.
Les 10000 cette nuit, sans problème.

Mais *Attention*, mtra, faut pas poster n'importe comment non plus


----------



## alèm (1 Novembre 2001)

et moi j'y étais


----------



## mtra (1 Novembre 2001)

ouais ce fus un bon delire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"dit aurevoir au post avec la queue sultant"


----------



## alèm (1 Novembre 2001)

et l'autre qui veut pas que je me déshabille


----------



## mtra (1 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*
Mais Attention, mtra, faut pas poster n'importe comment non plus   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

hahaha tu pense bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 t un exemple pour moi


----------



## alèm (1 Novembre 2001)

faut bien se déhabiller pour aller se coucher, tenais voici une vidéo de mes ébats nocturnes avec ma *Girbouille* d'amour


----------



## mtra (1 Novembre 2001)

tu sais koi alem j'aime pas quand tu as le dernier mots


----------



## alèm (1 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*tu sais koi alem j'aime pas quand tu as le dernier mots   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et en plus, _c'est pour la bonne cause_


----------



## mtra (1 Novembre 2001)

haha je pensais meme pas a ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!


----------



## alèm (1 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Oups:
*quote:



*** Merveilleux Alem ! j'en ai encore les larmes de rire hi hi hi@ ***



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu sais, Oupsi chérie, te voir dans cet état à mon réveil (en ce moment quoi!) m'a mis de bonne humeur pour la journée


----------



## alèm (1 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*haha je pensais meme pas a ca   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ben moi si


----------



## mtra (1 Novembre 2001)

ouais.. mais pense a ceux qui vont relire... y vont voir que nous deux ! les pauvres


----------



## benjamin (1 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*ouais.. mais pense a ceux qui vont relire... y vont voir que nous deux ! les pauvres    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je tourne le dos quelques heures, et je retrouve un sujet sans dessus dessous.

Je viens donc ici pour mettre un peu d'ordre entre ces deux effroyables garnements de mtra et alèm. 

Ça a intérêt à obéir, dorénavant, sinon, je tranche des têtes :





[01 novembre 2001 : message édité par zarathoustra]


----------



## mtra (1 Novembre 2001)

tu peux parler toi !! t'en fais partie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu sais ce que j'en fais de ton chevalier d'operette?


----------



## benjamin (1 Novembre 2001)

Il ne me reste qu'une solution : fuir au plus vite...


----------



## macinside (1 Novembre 2001)

Voila aprés on cherche le papier toillette du bar !


----------



## gjouvenat (1 Novembre 2001)

Ben maintenant on sait où il est passé


----------



## mtra (2 Novembre 2001)

par contre on est mega a la bourre sur le nombre de sujet different !


----------



## aricosec (2 Novembre 2001)

ça c'est sur !


----------



## alèm (2 Novembre 2001)

sur les 15 derniers sujets actifs, il y en a 11 pour le Bar, quel forcing !!


----------



## baax (2 Novembre 2001)

il faut bien avouer en regardant les dix dernières interventions de l'Aricosec sur l'ensemble du forum que le niveau des posts évolue dans le bon sens !

m'a l'air de bonne humeur l'arico ce matin !


----------



## benjamin (2 Novembre 2001)

mtra, il faut que j'y aille, moi, et tu n'es même pas là pour tenir le bar.
Qui va assurer la relève aujourd'hui ? qui va inonder MacG de ses posts ?

mtra, t'es où


----------



## Sir (2 Novembre 2001)

Moi je vais prendre la releve


----------



## aricosec (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par baax:
*il faut bien avouer en regardant les dix dernières interventions de l'Aricosec sur l'ensemble du forum que le niveau des posts évolue dans le bon sens !

m'a l'air de bonne humeur l'arico ce matin !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
ben oui j'ai décidé de faire comme tous,j'ecrit trois mots sans lire le post d'avant,et les sugets étants comme d'habitude au bar,il faut avouez que la plupart du temps ça colle


----------



## mtra (3 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*mtra, il faut que j'y aille, moi, et tu n'es même pas là pour tenir le bar.
Qui va assurer la relève aujourd'hui ? qui va inonder MacG de ses posts ?

mtra, t'es où    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

disons que on est venu me chercher  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







c pas evident de poster comme un fou !


----------



## alèm (3 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*c pas evident de poster comme un fou !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ben si   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







et puis zut, j'ai des rhumatismes au doigts maintenant


----------



## mtra (3 Novembre 2001)

puree je remplis un post et je vois une colonne de alem !!!


----------



## Sir (3 Novembre 2001)

Tu sais tu peux poster comme un ouf si t'as la conneion assez puissante apres....


----------



## benjamin (3 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

ben si    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







et puis zut, j'ai des rhumatismes au doigts maintenant    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est sûr que dix posts en une journée, c'est pas terrible.
Mais bon, tu avais bien besoin de cette journée de repos afin de retrouver un usage normal de tes doigts


----------



## Sir (3 Novembre 2001)

Moi je vise les 1000 posts pour demain


----------



## benjamin (3 Novembre 2001)

Ça va, on a compris.
Et puis, si u répètes cette phrase 104 fois d'ici demain, tu auras peut-être une chance d'y arriver


----------



## mtra (4 Novembre 2001)

ouais mais c comme ca que le BAR VAINCRA


----------



## benjamin (4 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*ouais mais c comme ca que le BAR VAINCRA   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Quelle motivation en ce samedi de novembre, mtra


----------



## mtra (4 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*

Quelle motivation en ce samedi de novembre, mtra   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je te le dit a toi mais chuuuuut! c toi qui me motive


----------



## Sir (4 Novembre 2001)

L'union fait la force non?


----------



## mtra (4 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*L'union fait la force non?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non


----------



## bateman (4 Novembre 2001)

oui le bar vaincra.

la SP7 d'omniweb est une tuerie.

scrolling, cache, beautÃ© de l'interprÃ©tation du code html and more..


----------



## mtra (4 Novembre 2001)

moi je suis mitige pour la sp7 omni ne tient pas le coup sur une utilisation longue de forum UBB ...


----------



## bateman (4 Novembre 2001)

c'est sur que pour toi c'est un GROS problème, limite rédhibitoire///


----------



## mtra (4 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bateman:
*c'est sur que pour toi c'est un GROS problème, limite rédhibitoire///   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

HA HA HA..... ouais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais je pousse a l'extreme la !
sp7 recale pour les powerposters !


----------



## bateman (4 Novembre 2001)

tu penses que l'on peut dépasser le foroum os10 ce soir?


----------



## mtra (4 Novembre 2001)

j'attend qu'un gus nous sorte les stats sinon je peux plus powerposter


----------



## bateman (4 Novembre 2001)

11 121 bar

11 341 os10

l'écart se ressere

plus de 100 messages postés depuis 2 heures au bar, a priori..


----------



## mtra (4 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bateman:
*11 121 bar

11 341 os10

l'écart se ressere

plus de 100 messages postés depuis 2 heures au bar, a priori..*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

hum avec zara c'est jouable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais si on est quatre c faisable !
humm d'un autre coter je vais pas tarde... ca sera sans moi sans doute  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



quoique pour un evenement aussi important...


----------



## bateman (4 Novembre 2001)

tu l'as dit.


----------



## benjamin (4 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*

hum avec zara c'est jouable   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais si on est quatre c faisable !
humm d'un autre coter je vais pas tarde... ca sera sans moi sans doute   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



quoique pour un evenement aussi important...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan, ne nous abandonne pas.
Pas maintenant, alors que la victoire tant espérée est si proche


----------



## mtra (4 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*

Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan, ne nous abandonne pas.
Pas maintenant, alors que la victoire tant espérée est si proche   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je commence a avoir faim et j'ai pas trop d'idee..
qui a des idees de bouffe?


----------



## bateman (4 Novembre 2001)

bah ça dépend de ce que tu as chez toi..

j'ai mangé des noix de st jacques hier c'était pas mal. mais encore faut-il avoir des noix de st jacques en stock?

sinon le tryptique pate riz patate peut te tirer de ce faux pas.


----------



## mtra (4 Novembre 2001)

humm je vais faire une soupe chinoise...
ha non des caneloni


----------



## benjamin (4 Novembre 2001)

J'ai passé la journée à bosser à la bibliothèque avec une amie khâgneuse sans manger. Donc j'ai faim, moi aussi.

Définition : la khâgneuse a, comme son nom l'indique, un an de plus que l'hypokhâgneuse et a perdu en quelques mois de classe préparatoire toutes ses illusions et sa fraîcheur.
Évitez de trop fréquenter des khâgneuses. Restez avec des hypos (alèm l'a bien compris, le bougre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## alèm (4 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*J'ai passé la journée à bosser à la bibliothèque avec une amie khâgneuse sans manger. Donc j'ai faim, moi aussi.

Définition : la khâgneuse a, comme son nom l'indique, un an de plus que l'hypokhâgneuse et a perdu en quelques mois de classe préparatoire toutes ses illusions et sa fraîcheur.
Évitez de trop fréquenter des khâgneuses. Restez avec des hypos (alèm l'a bien compris, le bougre   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

khâgneuse ou hypo, je prends (quoique hypo, ça commence à faire jeune pour moi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## alèm (4 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Mickael Jackson est GRAND GENIAL 
son nouvel album tue tous le monde*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

<UL TYPE=SQUARE><LI>1ère proposition : diffuser l'album aux talibans puis à Georges Wiwi B.<LI>2ème proposition : ce n'est pas en tuant tout le monde qu'il deviendra disque de platine<LI>3ème proposition : faire une microcopie de ce disque pour l'insérer dans des bactéries d'Anthrax et de virus du Sida (pour tuer les ces éléments pathogènes pas les malades)[/list]


----------



## benjamin (4 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

khâgneuse ou hypo, je prends (quoique hypo, ça commence à faire jeune pour moi    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Juste une petite dizaine d'années


----------



## alèm (4 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*

Juste une petite dizaine d'années   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et à cette âge, elles sont encore à te demander : c'est quoi l'hyperesthésie?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(quand je dis, je prends c'est que je cherche des modèles pas chers, vous méprennez pas, avec la vie monacale que je mène )


----------



## benjamin (4 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*(quand je dis, je prends c'est que je cherche des modèles pas chers, vous méprennez pas, avec la vie monacale que je mène )    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Modèle pas cher ? Je n'en ai jamais vu.
C'est très upper-middle class, voire upper class une hypo (et en plus là où je suis).

Qu'est-ce que j'ai pu claquer en roses, en pivoines, en iris et autres délices florales, moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...autant d'accessoires indispensables à une douce promenade au lucos


----------



## alèm (4 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*

Modèle pas cher ? Je n'en ai jamais vu.
C'est très upper-middle class, voire upper class une hypo (et en plus là où je suis).

Qu'est-ce que j'ai pu claquer en roses, en pivoines, en iris et autres délices florales, moi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...autant d'accessoires indispensables à une douce promenade au lucos   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je fais les classes de khâgne de banlieue après avoir écumer les caissières d'hypermarchés de ma région   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pfff, les prolos sont bien moins snobs même si elles ne sont pas la promesse d'ascension sociale si tu les épouses   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




moi, middle-class avec une jolie peau et un nez (pas le genre de nez passe partout des bimbos amerloques) et puis un cerveau (nonon, je fais pas mes photos avec une perceuse   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (4 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*1ère proposition : diffuser l'album aux talibans puis à Georges Wiwi B.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Purée!! Le ménage que ca ferait!!


----------



## alèm (4 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*

Purée!! Le ménage que ca ferait!!




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

toi, c'est tes icones qui crashent !!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (4 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*toi, c'est tes icones qui crashent !!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Koi??


----------



## alèm (4 Novembre 2001)

ben je vois pas ton icone   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 si tu la vois toi, c'est qu'elle se trouve encore dans la cache de ton navigateur, voilà (faut tout leur expliquer à ces djeunes!)


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (4 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*ben je vois pas ton icone    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 si tu la vois toi, c'est qu'elle se trouve encore dans la cache de ton navigateur, voilà (faut tout leur expliquer à ces djeunes!)    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Sitouplait, je suis pas jeune d'abord.... Et puis je vois pas du tout comment je pourrais faire pour afficher le gif?? Je viens de le prendre sur un site?? Pourquoi il se serait affiché là bas et plus ici ensuite??


----------



## benjamin (4 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

je fais les classes de khâgne de banlieue après avoir écumer les caissières d'hypermarchés de ma région    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pfff, les prolos sont bien moins snobs même si elles ne sont pas la promesse d'ascension sociale si tu les épouses    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




moi, middle-class avec une jolie peau et un nez (pas le genre de nez passe partout des bimbos amerloques) et puis un cerveau (nonon, je fais pas mes photos avec une perceuse    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Parce que cela existe, les khâgnes en banlieue ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ah bon...
Heureusement que les 'prolos sont moins snobs'.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



As-tu aussi côtoyé les sorties de l'école du  Louvre ?


----------



## benjamin (4 Novembre 2001)

Au fait, je ne savais pas pour les photos.
Et que fais-tu donc de ces petits anges ?


----------



## alèm (4 Novembre 2001)

j'ai tout fait même les sorties des beaux-arts (voir ma copine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## bateman (4 Novembre 2001)

113 posts de retard sur l'x..


----------



## alèm (4 Novembre 2001)

des anges? où cela des anges?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ben, je les pervertis mais je ne les déshabille pas, rassure-toi


----------



## alèm (4 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bateman:
*113 posts de retard sur l'x..*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

allez, c'est promis demain, je poste


----------



## benjamin (4 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*des anges? où cela des anges?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ben, je les pervertis mais je ne les déshabille pas, rassure-toi    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je n'ai pas mon mot à dire sur ce sujet


----------



## Pierrot (5 Novembre 2001)

Et hop, une petite contribution (de la maison cette fois) pour les copains!


----------



## mtra (5 Novembre 2001)

Bon on en est ou la? qui nous fait le point?


----------



## bateman (5 Novembre 2001)

on est à 5 posts............;


----------



## mtra (5 Novembre 2001)

KOI mes C historique !!!! vite un nouveau sujet !


----------



## mtra (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*KOI mes C historique !!!! vite un nouveau sujet !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mais kel etait ce sujet , hum?


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*

mais kel etait ce sujet , hum?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

*TRAITRESSE !!!!*


----------



## mtra (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

TRAITRESSE !!!!












*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

kiiii moi?


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*

kiiii moi?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

vivi toi pitite Xienne!


----------



## mtra (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

vivi toi pitite Xienne!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bah j'avais envie de deconner ce soir va savoir...


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*

bah j'avais envie de deconner ce soir va savoir...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est pas moi qui va t'l'r'procher!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2002)

Le bar a vaincu !
...Tiens, je croyais pourtant qu'on était plus nombreux !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Arrrfffff....


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*

kiiii moi?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

apparament oui


----------



## mtra (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Le bar a vaincu !
...Tiens, je croyais pourtant qu'on était plus nombreux !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Arrrfffff....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

beh juste trois...je suis decu la


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*

beh juste trois...je suis decu la   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ah bon?


----------

